# Best Router Bits!?



## pikas (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm relatively new to woodworking. I'm remodeling my kitchen cabinet doors and I was curious what brand I should go with when it comes to router bits? Which type of wood do you guys recommend I use for this porject: Poplar? or maple? I'm was thinking of doing Cathedral style doors. I hope to read some of your comments soon. Thanks.

-Pikas


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Someone here recently posted a similar question, maybe try a search of the site. I think I remember CMT and Whiteside were both popular.


----------



## bendisplays (Feb 2, 2009)

pikas,

If you are using router bits for flush trimming laminate, you can use Woodcraft, Rockler, Freud, etc.

If you are looking for a step up from there, you have bits like Amana, and CMT.

Your high end bits are brands such as Onsrud, and Leitz.

If you are routering into wood and not laminates, your basic $15 router bit will be fine. Your profile bits may cost up to around $30 to $35.

I have Leitz bits that are over $200 each. I run them in my cncs. There are many different ranges of router bits available and most of your basic bits will do a good job. If you want the best in the class for non cnc bits, then I would go with CMT, or Amana. You will have to be own judge and see if their quality justifies the extra expense. CMT bits seem to be around 50% to a little over 100% more expensive than a basic bit and Amana cutters are a little more expensive yet.

From past experience, I can dull a CMT or an Amana in one day after cutting many parts. The place where I see more quality is in the bearings of the brands like Amanas and CMTs. I will still spin the bearings on Amanas and CMTS. If you want really good bits, then I would go with Onsrud bits. However, I dont beleive Onsrud offers flush trim bits. I would get the less expensive bits unless you are going to make a lot of cuts or unless you are making specialized cuts. That is just my 2 cents.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I am partial to Freud, Onsrud, and CMT. I agree with bendisplays, I have had bearings fly apart during use. When they get hot, the raceways will expand and bearings will fly everywhere. Occasional use is ok, but if you are doing production runs, look out. I only use Onsrud for all my straight spiral bits. They tend to last forever. Cheap bits just won't stay sharp long and will start burning the wood.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

CMT, FREUD or WHITESIDE have sets especifically for Cabinetmaking(Doors), Woodcraft.com can give you an idea about it.
If you are considering stained doors, then poplar would be a good choice. Otherwise you can use any NICE hardwood according the budget you have.


----------



## ewhitman (Jan 30, 2009)

First of all, Welcome to Lumberjocks! It's a great place with lots of great people. I hope you enjoy it here. 
If you don't want to spend a lot, Whiteside Router Bits are a great bit for the price. They are ranked number in in value and sometimes get ranked number one in overall performance. Another great router bit is Southeast. They are much less expensive than Freud, Amana, and even Whiteside, but are a great router bit. We were sent two router bits for an analysis the other day. One was Whiteside, and the other was Southeast. The southeast router bit was actually better in some ways. We didn't perform any performance tests, but the Southeast bit had a much better brazed joint which will prevent the carbide from breaking, and had fewer rips and imperfections on the shank. When compared: 
Steel body - both appear to be cast with Whiteside bit having a rougher grain
Brazing - The brazing on the Whiteside bit drew back into the gap which question if the steel and carbide were prepared properly. The brazing on the Southeast flowed out onto the steel which suggests properly prepared steel. 
Grinding - the Whiteside bit was ground with a coarser wheel. The Southeast bit has vertical, very fine grind marks. 
The Whiteside blade has a straight top while the other has a rounded top. The rounded top is sometimes called a "waterfall" grind and is generally considered superior as it allows for better control of fiber spring back. 
Like everyone else said, just depends on how much you want to spend. If you don't want to spend a lot, Southeast is a good alternative. Whiteside is also still a very good Router Bit for it's cost. Amana and CMT are really great, but will cost you. There are more pictures and comparisons if you want to see them. Whiteside vs Southeast


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I have had good results with MLCS. also free shipping.


----------



## core10 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll second MLCS. Times are tough economically, and I'm stingy to begin with. Plus, being a beginner you won't have a heart attack the first time you set the router down wrong or hit a nail and shatter that $50-$200 bit!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Ditto to what Dick & Barb said. *MLCS*


----------



## Rogue (Nov 24, 2008)

Frued is the way to go. Their stile and rail sets are excellent! Their panel bits esspecially. They have a two stage cutter that gives them the cleanest cut of the many I have used. And they are a little more avalible than some of the others.

Maple is one of the best shaping woods there is. Oak and other big grain woods can split out on you if you aren't experienced with climb routing and other techniques. Popluar is fine too but its no real durable.

See the chests in my projects i just put up. The panels were cut with a frued set with maple.


----------



## goochs (Jan 13, 2015)

just sent my MCLS incra kit back-way out of tolerance. Replace with FREUD and they cut like a hot knife through butter. Freud will be my choice from now on


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I just ordered Whiteside 6003 set. Like their stuff alot.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I use Frued bits. I've done dozens of doors in three kitchens. I have their rail and stile bits and three of their different inner panel bits. They are well made and work well. It won't be inexpensive though but if you're making a kitchen you have to get the tools. As Scotty from Star Trek once said, "The right tool for the right job." (in a scottish accent.)


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

My freud bit went dull pretty quickly while my Whitesides are still going through wood like butter. I just wait for sales on Whiteside and pick up the ones I need / want.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

To me, Whiteside first, and summerfield, then cmt, eagle america


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Whiteside, Freud, and Sommerfeld Tools make the best ones in that order.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

Overall Whiteside and then Freud. I have a rail and stile set from Freud and like it very much, no experience with Whiteside door sets.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Whiteside and Eagle America are pretty close to the same bits….WS makes most of the EA bits to the same specs as their own. Infinity is right up there too. I've also been very impressed with the Freud panel raising technology.


----------



## barada83 (Feb 25, 2015)

+1 to Infinity. They make quite nice bits and blades with reasonable pricing. Being said, I have also used MLCS with no significant problems although the quality suffers a bit.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

For kitchen cabinets I use the Sommerfeld sets. Get the commercial model. They claim to be unique in that once you properly set the height of the first bit, you can change to any bit in the set without having to readjust the router height. Provided of course you can change bits without raising the router. On the raised panel door sets I own I can attest that this is true.


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

Even though this thread is 6 years old, it is still relevant.

So here's my take…

I have mostly Freud, Whiteside, and MLCS.

I like the Freud bits best. They are ridiculously sharp. The Quadracut series bits are awesome.

The Whiteside bits are also nice, though to me, they don't feel quite as sharp as the Freuds. Build quality (bearing, weight, carbide etc. is second to none).

Either brand is totally fine. Half the reason I use Freud is because there is a Rockler 5 minutes down the street, whereas Woodcraft is 25 minutes away.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Whiteside…Made in USA and really great prices at Carbide processors.com


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Whiteside are very good.


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

Whiteside is made in the USA (at least the ones I bought). To me, that's something that matters. The dovetail bit I got was around $15 and was pricewise in the same range as other bits.

Can't comment yet on quality, as I haven't used it yet (I have to get my tablesaw working first!)


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Ran about 35 kitchen cabinet doors out of hickory using Whiteside rail/stile bit.
The last cut was as good as the first.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Price vs Performance, I use Freud.

Whiteside is more expensive, as is Eagle America but also make great router bits.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Price vs Performance, I use Freud.
> 
> Whiteside is more expensive, as is Eagle America but also make great router bits.
> 
> - timbertailor


I don't think there's significant price difference, but I suppose it depends on where you shop, and which bits you compare. I quickly checked Amazon for 1/2" roundovers with 1/2" shank and found both to be in the $27-$36 range with individual pricing….price favored the WS bit in this case. None are inexpensive, that's for sure!

Here's an example of a 4 bit 1/2" shank roundover set from Whiteside on Amazon for ~ $95 shipped:









Compared to a Freud 5 bit 1.2" shank set for $106 shipped:


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Whiteside are the best but other brands will do the job for less money,it depends what you want, if your only concerned about completing this job the go with the cheaper Router bits but if you want a long term router but stick with Whiteside the pros favourite for decades. I favour 1/2" shank bits for less vibration and cleaner cuts.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I've used bits from MLCS and never had a problem. I like them because they have free shipping.


----------



## protdesigner (Apr 26, 2016)

I also recommend CMT bits as middle class, and Onsrud as upper class, with CMT recommended as best economic/quality ratio.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Another Whiteside vote. Excellent bits. Don't expect that fancy packaging you get with Freud, but they are no nonsense, precise, and last a long time.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

40+ years in the business…Whiteside, Eagle America ( WS as well), Freud ..


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I just buy AMANA and quit messing around with this or that.We run CNC's as well but that's a different animal as far as cutters.

I ran a comparison on Freud and Amana. I got twice as many raised panel doors from Amana as from Freud. Why I buy Amana….


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Onsrud makes industrial bits.


----------

